# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro V1.14 Released

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro 1.14 Release Notes *[02 JANUARY 2019]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
There are alof of optimizations and progress based on customers requests and demands. # eMMC Pro V1.14# MTK Scatter Structure re-written# New Security upgraded , no more virus warning.# *Fix* for upgrade newest version# Minor Bugs Fixed   *Download link :*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Download link :*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come   *[New Devices added in support]*  # Alcatel 4034D eMMC Dump# Alcatel 4034D eMMC Pinout# Alcatel 5044D eMMC Dump# Alcatel 5044D eMMC Pinout# Motorola XT1766 eMMC Dump# Motorola XT1766 eMMC Pinout# Samsung G361F eMMC Dump# Samsung G361F eMMC Pinout# Samsung J120F eMMC Dump# Samsung J120F eMMC Pinout# Samsung J210F eMMC Dump# Samsung J210F eMMC Pinout# ZTE A520 eMMC Dump# ZTE A520 eMMC Pinout  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_  _

----------

